
Why freeing Windows 7 opens doors - Blitzeran
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/why-freeing-windows-7-opens-doors
======
LinuxBender
This is a neat idea, but I would not hold out much hope for it. Much of the
code in win 7 is currently in win 10. I can't imagine anyone in their legal
department considering it. No harm in trying though.

~~~
wmf
MS really doesn't want people on old Window versions so it's probably more
likely that they would open source the latest version of Windows. I don't
think it's impossible in our lifetimes.

